# Favorite firearms quotes...



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

What's your favorite firearms quote? One of mine is:

"A strong body makes the mind strong. As to the species of exercises, I advise the gun. While this gives moderate exercise to the body, it gives boldness, enterprise and independence to the mind. Games played with the ball, and others of that nature, are too violent for the body and stamp no character on the mind. Let your gun therefore be your constant companion of your walks."

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the one in my signature. Found it in a magazine very recently and loved it. I also like my old Al Capone quote signature: "You can get further with a kind word and a gun than with a kind word alone."

I have a few more here: http://www.cafepress.com/wolfbard I have them on t-shirts for my own sanity and trouble causing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

We have 4 boxes on which to defend liberty, the soap box,the ballot box, the jury box, and the cartiridge box. unknown


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The Dalai Lama: "If someone has a gun and is trying to kill you, it would be reasonable to shoot back with your own gun."

George Mason: "To disarm the people is the most effectual way to enslave them."

http://www.sightm1911.com/Care/Gun_Quotes.htm
--------------------------------------------------------
Quote from Craig McElvoy, this piece of prose was supposed to have been engraved on the stocks of an Arizona lawman's Colt SAA.

"Be afraid of no man,
No matter what size.
When trouble threatens, call on me,
For I shall equalize."
---------------------------------------------------------
"In England, if you commit a crime, the police don't have a gun and you don't have a gun. If you commit a crime, the police will say "Stop, or I'll say stop again.""

Robin Williams

"When I hold you in my arms and I feel my finger on your trigger I know no one can do me no harm because happiness is a warm gun."

John Lennon

http://en.thinkexist.com/quotes/with/keyword/gun/


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

On a tombstone in Tombstone Az. boot hill
Here lies Lester Noor
he took 4 slugs from a 44
not one less and not one more


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

"Nothing wrong with shooting, as long as the right people get shot." Dirty Harry 1973


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

"You can get more of what you want with a kind word and a gun than you can with just a kind word." - Al Capone

Not that I am a fan of threatening people with guns, I just think it kind of a neat quote and sums up way he did "business".


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms should be a convenience store, not a government agency. 
_- Unknown_


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Lady Astor: "Winston, if I were your wife I'd put poison in your coffee."
Winston Churchill: "Nancy, if I were your husband I'd drink it."

(opps, not firearm related, but I like it just the same)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Lady Astor: "Winston, if I were your wife I'd put poison in your coffee."
> Winston Churchill: "Nancy, if I were your husband I'd drink it."
> 
> (opps, not firearm related, but I like it just the same)


I've always loved that one.:smt082


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

"I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
— George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on 
Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788

I love this one! To me, it answers the question... Nuff said!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Saw this on another forum as a signature:

Shane: "A gun is a tool, Marion, no better or no worse than any other tool, an axe, a shovel or anything. A gun is as good or as bad as the man using it. Remember that."


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

"WWJMBD or What Would John Moses Browning Do?"

-bumpersticker


----------

